# Grimm rushed by an off-lead dog



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am pretty ill and weak right now, but had to take Grimm for a walk. We were up at the summit of our mountain (technically a very very large hill) and were on our way back home. We, like everyone else here, cuts through the side yard of one apartment building to get down to ours, ours is the one through the woods below it.

As we were going down the steps in the other building's side yard, Grimm whirled around. A yellow Lab-greyhound mix had silently came zooming offlead up behind us, nose to Grimm's bunz. I used my Colonel Klink voice (much force, not very loud) "AUS!" Grimm folded his ears back at me in his "sorry, Ma" expression. He was tense with the thrill and excitement of a sudden playtime with another dog, but not as ... intensely tense... as he normally would be. He was a bit worried I would be mad. 

The Greyhound mix raced to Grimm's front end, and Grimm couldn't stop himself from trying to run and playbow-- until I "AUSSS!!!!!" then he dropped to the ground with ears back, looking up at me with ears lowered, tail tucked, "sorry, Ma.." and then I tried to walk Grimm away, but the Greyhound kept running at, poking with it's nose, trying to interact with Grimm. Grimm again shot towards the dog, mouth relaxed and happy, tail wagging but still tucked from my bellowing at him. Then I "AUSSSS!!" and Grimm lay down flat, ears back, while the dog sniffed his butt. Grimm kept trying to whip his nose at the dog to sniff as his own butt got sniffed-- and kept trying NOT to do it, too.

The owners came and kept yelling "Basco!! Basco!!" As Basco kept rushing at Grimm's side. Grimm half-ran to play, but my voice stopped him "PLAAAATZ!" and Grimm looked all low and shrunken and guilty, looking at me all sorry. (I know, it's just submission, not guilt) We kept trying then to walk away, and getting charged. Grimm would take 3 steps, gets charged, I would PLAAAATTTZ him-- and he did. He was about 40% wiggly-happy wanting the opportunity to play, and about 60% mortified that he was not in Momma's good graces if he didn't ignore that dog who was poking him. (VERY hard to do for a Grimmi)

We walked away a bit as the owner came and had to CARRY Bosco away.

I had Grimm do SITZ and PLATZ about 7 times in a row, in one spot, then flowed nice, calm soothing praise, (which he ate up like he was DYING for that praise) and then heel home down through the path in the woods. He was extremely eager to sit automaticly at the door, and tried to do all the right things. He grinned to me on the walk home: "see Momma, see? I LOOKIN at you!" Then we got home.

All this was on a flat collar, a simple cloth "puppy collar"-- no choke, no prong, no martingale, I had no throw-chain with me, nothing.. just a soft cloth flat collar. And my Colonel Klink voice & leadership. 

Our relationship has improved. He was NOT perfect, he did ignore me and try to play with the dog sometimes.. but overall, he did better and much more mature and voice-controlable than he ever has been. Overall, even with him losing control and trying to play a few times, I am stunned at how basicly calm he was-- for Grimm-- in that situation, and how critical it was to him to have MY approval!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Patti,

That is huge and a testiment to your relationship and training!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

This is great Patti! You and Grimm have come a long way.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Patti
You know that butt sniffin kicks their brain into the "Stupid" mode but you pulled Grimm out of it. I was curious - did Grimm respond with a "I see nothing , NOTHING ...".


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

good job Grimm. you're doing a good job with his training.
what's a throw chain and when do you use it?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Patti and Grimm,



































This is WONDERFUL. Absolutely wonderful. I am passing out gold stars, trophys, and giving you both a round of applause. This is a huge milestone and proof positive that you are a true leader in the eyes of your Grimm. You are made of awesome.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

WooHoo great job Grimm. Patti you are doing a great job training him and it is at times like there that Grimm proves that he does know what you are trying to teach him.

Give Grimm some special scrithes from me for a job well done.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

WHAT A GOOD BOY!!!

Yeah Grimmi! Brady and i are so proud of you!
Good job Patti he is coming along


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Great job Patti! Awesome work Grimm! Doing the happy dance that Grimm got to realize mama's still got it


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Patti that is so wonderful, not perfect but great improvement. 

Before Grimm's exuberant body over ruled his brain, now as he has matures some his brain can over rule his exuberant body. 

Once you are feeling better I think you can make some real progress with Mr. I am growing up Grimm.

Val


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow what an awesome job!! My dogs don't even respond that well!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Way to go Patti! Our dogs would be so much better if irresponsible dog owners would just go away! Poor Grimm to be put in that position.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

That is great!! It sounds like Grimm is really maturing and so wanting to please you. And him being on a flat collar too??!!! There's no way I could get Heidi to do that. In fact, I wouldn't even attempt to walk her on a flat collar (the only thing that stops her pulling is her Sensation harness)! So, this is a huge accomplishment, Patti and Grimm!


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

That's great - perhaps not perfect, but still a wonderful job!


----------



## Argonaut (Sep 21, 2007)

Patti, I am in AWE! that is amazing. I have Argo on a harness and even though I know he tries to be non-reactive when I give commands, I could never get such great behavior out of him if a dog rushed him like that. That is a great testament to your training and to the wonderful bond you have with Grimm. What a scary experience---but you managed to turn it into an excellent training session. Congratulations!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I'm glad to hear Grimm is able to keep his head even when he's so stimulated.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you, all. Grimm is still so impulsive/over-eager when he sees another dog, but he was amazingly responsive today during this. Not perfect by far-- but better than a year ago. I guess I am still surprised he didn't yank my arm from it's socket to charge back and play with the other dog, and my voice and a soft cloth flat-collar alone worked well enough for me to manage him and the situation as well as it went.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Patti,

as good as Grimm was I probably would have talked to the owner, of the other dog and see if the dogs could play together.

Grimm has done so well, and if they get along I see no reason in Grimm having a play mate.

Of course, one of the best trainers on the planet says there is no reason why your dog should be exposed to other dogs. But if they have fun, great.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I would love it, but this dog was just visiting for Easter and does not live here. Grimm does love other dogs, reads them well, uses doggy language well-- but is so exuberant, he has poor introduction/party manners due to excitability. Or, he did when younger, anyway. He did really well allowing that strange dog today to sniff and poke his bunz while maintaining (mostly!) his down-stay under threat of death from Mean Momma. Guess I am just stunned at seeing any self-control at all in such a situation.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

You may well be right. The biggest single probelm with my guys, both rescues and those I have adopted is excitement.

A short note because I am a bit confused with your reply.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Great job, Grimmy.







You have worked so hard with him, Patti and he has come a long way.

As hard as it is for him to ignore other playful dogs, his first job is to be your service dog. For him to listen to you under those circumstances is wonderful! I'm not sure Skye would have fared as well.

I think of you often - hugs to you and Grimm.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thank you for commenting, Bonnie. Your inout means much to me.

Timber, sorry if my reply confused you. Grimm was very doggy-reactive, and has still got some issues due to over-anticipation/excitement upon seeing another dog.. but is doing much, much better than he was. His maturity, our relationship, and improving my leadership have all helped us both in these situations.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think Grimm did great. You have done such a great job with him and he's come such a long way!









I would be super impressed if Rafi kept his cool even half as well as Grimm did in this situation! Just yesterday we met a dog on leash and Rafi and the other dog started play bowing and then when they couldn't play Rafi leapt straight up in the air and screeched in disappointment.









Too bad that dog doesn't live nearby. It would be so nice for Grimm to have a friend!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Laughing at Rafi's screeching here!

I can be thankful that it is only exuberance and anticipation here, and no aggression behind Grimm's lock-n-load moments. Age has made a difference, training will too. Plus, more maturity will help. I am especially grateful that Grimm naturally craves pleasing me. That too, is helping and will continue to help.

I say he has "on-lead doggy reactivity" that we are working on. I use the word reactivity, but..... this is also a dog who at 11 months old was in USA in a restaurant, when a 9 year old RAN at him, tripped, and FELL atop him as he was in a down-stay. His response was just to roll over on his back (good) and kiss her (a little too silly). At age 18 months, a strange man got into the elevator with us, and in big black leather gloves, GRABBED Grimm's muzzle and squished it suddenly, affectionately, into ameoba shapes. Grimm just wagged and put his ears down in greeting. Then at age 2, a few months ago, a stranger, a new janitor, came up behind Grimm and grabbed his head from behind, rubbing it. Grimm just grinned, danced, and wanted to wag and paw at the man in greeting, his ears pinned low, big goofy grin.

So... I like much of his temperament, but we are working on his excitability and self-control. Or, we will be again, when I am able to.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Patti - this is a great happening! I think the world of you for being so on top of things to do a bit of reinforcement training right afterwards. I will try to keep that in mind for us here in situations where it would be appropriate to reinforce. You Go Grimm!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks for the encouragement. I am hoping maturity helps lots, too.


----------

